# Cold water algae eaters



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Is there any coldwater algae eaters? Can a CAE be kept in a room temp tank?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

stonerollers


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

The only pic I could find of the stoneroller looked like the SAE.
Is that it?


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

My favorite algae eaters for coldwater are :









And 










:mrgreen:


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

hillstream loaches such as the "butterfly plecos"


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

I'll probably have to do it by hand. Crayfish dont really work with other fish.


----------

